# Touring Germany



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I shall shortly be taking a trip abroad with my Hymer 644 and will be taking about 12 weeks to tour mainly Germany but will leave my options open. I have heard that the Romantic Road is not to be missed but would appreciate advice on anyone who has toured this part of Europe. It will be my first time with a motorhome in Europe allthough I have toured extensively in the US.
Thanks,
Tom :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it depends what you like, Germany has much to offer.

The Romantic Road has its own homepage, including an English version, so if you want to know more then click here.

It is a good idea to obtain the Bordatlas. Either prior to departure, or at any camping accessory store in Germany. Also many bookshops have it on stock.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

HI we had 4 weeks holiday in germany last year,crossed over from dover ,went to Arras in France moved onto a campsite 30 odd miles to east of Arras ,then east to Chevirnay?(probaly not spelt right but it is the main Champange area of France) then onto Metz in France lovely campsite there right on river bank,crossed Rhein next day then followed Rhein to the north,lovely scenery,you can take short Rhein cruises from various places for a few Euros,we also took bikes left locked at station took train to Bonn,we used buses to Heidelburg etc. nearly all germans spoke good english ,trains run on time! went to Rhudeshiem lovely campsite there (you can avoid low bridge near there),finished up at Dusseldorf,beautiful city lovely walks along Rhein nice bars/cafes etc,hope this has been of help, please excuse spelling . Tony 50


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

HI we had 4 weeks holiday in germany last year,crossed over from dover ,went to Arras in France moved onto a campsite 30 odd miles to east of Arras ,then east to Chevirnay?(probaly not spelt right but it is the main Champange area of France) then onto Metz in France lovely campsite there right on river bank,crossed Rhein next day then followed Rhein to the north,lovely scenery,you can take short Rhein cruises from various places for a few Euros,we also took bikes left locked at station took train to Bonn,we used buses to Heidelburg etc. nearly all germans spoke good english ,trains run on time! went to Rhudeshiem lovely campsite there (you can avoid low bridge near there),finished up at Dusseldorf,beautiful city lovely walks along Rhein nice bars/cafes etc,hope this has been of help, please excuse spelling . Tony 50


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, We have spent many weeks touring germany one really memorable tour started at La roche in Belguim and we loved that place, by the way we stayed over at least 3 days in each location to look around, then we traveled to Koblenz where we stayed at a site which was overlooking the city Beautiful, from there we travelled to Nurnberg (Nuremburg) and stayed there a week, we were in walking distance of the city and it was fantastic, from there we went to Salzberg again beautiful and we stayed there a week also then we travelled across to Frieberg and stayed about three days there then to Stuttgart and another week there From there we went up to Franfurt and stayed a couple of days as it was very busy at that time, We then went up to Bad Hersfeld which was a long drive and we stayed there a good few days about 10 we think then from there we just started making our way home and had usually a couple of days in each location, we are up North (Derbyshire) and we travel from Hull, we used to to travel to Calais but by the time we got there and got across we were shattered and ended up stopping after just a couple of hours so now from Hull which is an overnight ferry we can have a few drinks and a good nights sleep and wake up nice and fresh the next day to go where we want.
One thing we don't do is plan where we are going or for how long, I have got the Acsi campsite disk on my laptop and when we feel like stopping we just put our location into the programme and then go to a campsite close to where we are, we have been travelling this way for years now and as yet we have never been turned away from a campsite anywhere and we have travelled to all Europes countries even down to greece and the greek islands


----------

